# Building House - Looking for House Designs and Plans



## Kevin (2 May 2006)

I want to build a 4 bedroom, 2 storey house and am looking for ideas on house design and basic plans for layout. Are there any useful websites I could use to get ideas?

I've already checked out  and www.ijm.ie

Thanks for any help.


----------



## shoegal (2 May 2006)

Hi Kevin, try http://www.irish-house-plans.com/


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 May 2006)

Is this key post on House Design Software of any help?


----------



## oirish (2 May 2006)

i know some who have gone the route of buying designs - as I am in the landscape/ architect trade I found it best to go to an architect and tell him the budget I have. It worked out a lot cheaper [although there was an initial cost] than buying a design and sticking to that. He designed it to our budget and to suit us - in fact it came in under our budget! The one thing we didnt do was tell him how to butter bread or do the design for him. Not cheap at first but long term wise a better option and cheaper than the alternate option! Best of luck.


----------



## Na Sciortáin (2 May 2006)

Hi Kevin try www.*plan*-a-*home*.ie


----------



## PaddyH (2 May 2006)

Hi Kevin

Try http://www.horanhomes.com/ - might get some ideas


----------



## Rico (4 May 2006)

Oirish, I was particularly interested in your comments _'The one thing we didnt do was tell him how to butter bread or do the design for him'._ We are building house and recently went to a recommended house design consultant and having discussed type of house we would like he provided a copy of a design for a house we had done similar. When we looked to make some changes to external windows etc he didnt react too kindly and basically didn't feel we appreciate his particular design. I appreciate he has many years experience but is this usual, I felt as if we breached some etiquette and now perplexed. I would greatly appreciate your comments. Thanks.


----------



## Winnie (4 May 2006)

We got architect & he was brilliant.  The books of plans won't take into account the shape of your site or where the sun rises/sets etc.  

The architect basically built all the living areas south facing etc...

He had no problems with us going back with changes & we made many revisions before we came up with our dream house.  

It is well worth investing in an architect (in fact ours was an architect technician)  - cost €4k but will make such a diff in terms of having the house we want.  €4k is nothing when you consider the total build cost.
Some architects will quote you for a full service job (think 11% of final build cost).  But might work out better to get a quote for just the plans first & then go from there.  

Only prob with our architect is that he goes for really large houses & we have ended up with a larger house than we intended but then we wouldnt have gotten everything we wanted in if we had tried to reduce it


----------



## runner (9 May 2006)

Winnie, Im about to build a fairly large detached house in south dublin soon. Have full planning but need an architect for the exact same reasons you quoted. Can you recommend your architect to me?


----------



## NiallBoher (9 May 2006)

This is somewhat related Kevin, whatever you do, don't try to save money getting a draughtsman to do up your drawings, spend a bit extra and get an architect, less hastle in the long run.....Believe me I know....


----------



## ludermor (9 May 2006)

I thought i might piggy back this post.
I am building a house myself but i am getting flustered trying to set out the layout of the open plan kitchen dining. Does anyone know some good sites where i might be able to draw inspiration?


----------



## grenzgebiet (9 May 2006)

Griffner Homes have some ideas on their website 'griffnerhomes.com', and for some unusual ideas try www.mm-holzhaus.de ,  look under "beispielhauser".


----------



## oirish (9 May 2006)

Rico said:
			
		

> Oirish, I was particularly interested in your comments _'The one thing we didnt do was tell him how to butter bread or do the design for him'._ We are building house and recently went to a recommended house design consultant and having discussed type of house we would like he provided a copy of a design for a house we had done similar. When we looked to make some changes to external windows etc he didnt react too kindly and basically didn't feel we appreciate his particular design. I appreciate he has many years experience but is this usual, I felt as if we breached some etiquette and now perplexed. I would greatly appreciate your comments. Thanks.


 
RICO 

sorry about the time; I design gardens and sometimes [to put in context] you design a really fine garden and then 'yer man decides he wants a flippin' picket fence in the centre of the yolk...' I work very closely with three building architects and the truth is [as they all should say] you design a jimmi hendrix guitar and all of a suddden somebody sticks daniel o' donnell on the radio!

its not your fault but - i usually say its the sign of a man with passion in his heart for a job he loves; ie. when one gets tarty over minor changes. Usually as i know/ have found the architect does know best even though it is your house!

Through experience - if you have confidence in your architect let him role with it but tell him of your needs - ie. we need more wardrobe space but dont tell him the colour of the handels you want - usually they will work with you. 

The amount of people who pay for architect services [and i've seen the houses after?!!] who dont listen or decide the house or their dreams will have plastic finish instead of timber etc. just to save a few quid [yuk?!!] - when your at that level let 'him' design 'your' home. 

Its worth it AND its now his baby that he will pursue and see builtwith pride!!!

If you are unsure of your confidence in him, go see some of his work and knock on the doors.

i look forward to hearing your thoughts.

oirish

ps its the same for gardens?!!!


----------



## SecurityDoor (10 May 2006)

I too would be interested in purchasing some plans for a house but given my location, has anyone experience in building a home abroad.

In Romania a slightly different building method is used as opposed to the usual cavity wall construction in Ireland.

Anyone experience of building in Austria or Germany where building methods are similar?  They use a particular type of brick of which one of the trade marks is 'Porotherm'.

Anyone with info please PM me

Thanks


----------



## adm1 (10 May 2006)

i am looking for an architect to resdesign and extent a 4 bed semi i have just bought in south dublin.  Would like some one with young fresh ideas - any ideas where i can find someone and at what cost?


----------



## runner (10 May 2006)

Admin1, Ive posted on this topic above. I think a lot of us are in the same boat. We know where to get an architect through the association etc, but I dont think most of the big names are not interested in 'once-offf' houses or smaller projects. There does not seem to be any way of getting a list of the architects that do just that, and maybe have a bit of creativity to go with it. Is anyone out there an architect, who could produce such a list?


----------



## oirish (10 May 2006)

try whelan corcoran smith based in swords


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 May 2006)

oirish said:
			
		

> try whelan corcoran smith based in swords


 
Hi Oirish,

Do you have any association with this company or are you just a satisfied customer?

Thanks,

Sueellen.


----------



## oirish (10 May 2006)

suellen,

A company of mine works with this company on the planning application design side with regard to town planning/ large re-developments etc.

Business is business and personal is kept extremely seperate.

Seperately they have a side which does domestic one off house designs. Based upon this I have employed - quite expensively albeit - for this firm to do my house design. 

If the link should be removed i understand. Apologies if there has been any upset caused. I do know architects other than, but I would not exactly recommend too speedily and WCS architects dont take whatever business they can get - its more only if the style will suit 'their' profile. 

Warm regards
peter


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 May 2006)

Hi Peter,

Thanks for the clarification.

It shouldn't be a problem once people are aware of the connection.

Sueellen.


----------



## Kevin (11 May 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help - it has been very useful, especially the links to the house plan web sites. My site is in Monaghan so I'll be looking for a local architect.


----------



## oirish (12 May 2006)

Kevin said:
			
		

> My site is in Monaghan so I'll be looking for a local architect.


 
Now you tell us?!!!

[ps laughing with you - not at you!!]


----------



## Kevin (23 May 2006)

If anyone can recommend an architect (with reasons) in the Monaghan area they found provided a good quality service then I'd much appreciate it. Thanks to all contributors - a big help!!


----------



## CHARLIE27 (15 May 2007)

Kevin,

Don't know any architechs but why not try estate agents in your area to see would they recommend someone! We're still at the stage of looking for a site in our area. Has anyone else come across the difficulty of even buying a site (such as) you have to be in need of housing, from the area within 8 mile radius etc. So much red tape! I've been looking for designs and plans too so if any one appeals please let me know.


----------



## davfran (15 May 2007)

Kevin pay particular attention to wall plugs, plugs, plugs everywhere. Remember this is something that you cannot add to later. Down the line you may decide to put computer elsewhere only to discover no phone jack in that place. Also read where someone took photos of pipes, wires etc before plastering for future refernce,also applies to outside cables, water pipes,oil connections...


----------



## CoService (8 Nov 2008)

Try www.woodlanddesign.ie


----------



## Complainer (9 Nov 2008)

Kevin said:


> I want to build a 4 bedroom, 2 storey house and am looking for ideas on house design and basic plans for layout. Are there any useful websites I could use to get ideas?
> 
> I've already checked out  and www.ijm.ie
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Unless you are personally expert on all 13 parts of the Building Regulations, you should probably engage an architect.


----------



## joejoe (9 Nov 2008)

Na Sciortáin said:


> Hi Kevin try www.*plan*-a-*home*.ie



That was a bit pointless!

Joejoe


----------

